# Juniper April 15, 2002-Feb. 12, 2013



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the sudden loss of your girl. May she rest in peace. Hugs to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet Juniper.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

......


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG - I am so deeply sorry for your loss of June-bug.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

so sorry for your loss - RIP sweet girl


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shelly I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.... I'm so sorry. I can't believe I'm seeing this today, the exact same thing happened to my parent's 11 year old lab, Kasey, over the weekend. They were able to get her to the emergency vet, but her blood pressure kept dropping and before they could even discuss surgery it was over. I'm so glad you were able to hold her in your arms. It is a devastating loss.... I'm so sorry.
Kristy


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Juniper.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Shelly. Run free, sweet Juniper.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How absolutely devastating! I am so, so sorry. Wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be with You Juniper!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry.. RIP June. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry that you lost June so suddenly. That's so hard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm very sorry Shelly... 

I tried three times now to type something comforting or silver lining-ish, but there really isn't anything proper to say in this case. I know nothing is comforting and there is no silver lining when you are right there an experiencing a shock like this. Especially when the dog is relatively young still. 

I guess the same is actually true for any death. My coworker just lost his mother to cancer. This was a very close family - and one of those cases where he lived in the same neighborhood with her, and his sister moved in to provide daily care for her and he went over there all the time to help keep her in comfort - mowing the lawn, repairing, buying groceries, making sure the bills were paid, etc... She had been fighting cancer for a long time and best estimates were gray to say the least. She just had a sudden failure this past week and passed away in a very short period of time. My coworker is a very strong and private man... but in a similar way I could tell that he was in a state of grief and loss. The very best I could say in that situation was remind him that he had done his part by his mom and she was sure to remember that and all the years of his life with her that he had done his part. 

It's vastly different obviously talking about the loss of a dog vs loss of your parent, but I think much the same way the psychological effect of the loss and regrets can be eased - especially if you focus on those happy memories and right down to the happy fact that you gave that dog a very happy and full life. And I'm sure that if she suffered, it wasn't the lack of love and comfort or care. 

All my very best thoughts for you and your family - and please hug all your dogs extra tight every day and give them extra kisses. It helps.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## DCaceres (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Juno is only 9 weeks old, and I already dread the fact that they pass away so soon. These dogs are amazing, and I know you won't ever forget the moments you shared with Juniper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

R.I.P. Sweet Juniper. I am so sorry for your sudden loss of your beautiful girl. Too many of us know exactly what you are feeling right now, and my heart goes out to you and those who loved Juniper.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Juniper. What a beautiful girl. We lost our Oakley on November 23rd to hemangio, also with no warning. So devastating and so unfair. You are in my thoughts. Run free, sleep peacefully Juniper. 
Carol


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about the sudden loss of your girl. I hope you can take comfort in knowing you were there loving and holding her in her final moments.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl...it's only been 6 days since I put my Nash down, having cancer as well...I feel your pain....sorry


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sleep softly sweet June bug.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry you loss your beautiful Juniper so unexpectedly. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Juniper was beautiful...
Gone from sight but not from mind.
Hugs and prayers.
RIP - Juniper.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry Shelly. How tragic. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Juniper*

I am so very sorry about your girl, Juniper.
We lose too many of our dogs to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Juniper. It's even harder when it's sudden and unexpected. So many of these wonderful dogs succumb to this awful disease. She was in your loving arms, in her backyard, surrounded by her family...that was a blessing. That in itself made her journey so much easier, even when it leaves us heartbroken. Wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So sorry for your sudden loss. You will always miss her sunshine and lightness of being. I'm sure your pack will seem quieter.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my, what a shock, what a tragedy. I am so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Juniper - she will be running free again at the bridge and will always walk beside you

Play hard, and sleep softly Juniper


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Juniper. She was a very beautiful girl. Rest in peace dear June bug.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Juniper so suddenly. It hurts so bad to lose a golden best friend  run free at rainbow bridge beautiful girl!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry to hear about your beautiful Juniper. Fifteen years ago we lost our heart-and-soul dog to hemangio. At the time I didn't realize it was common in GRs and we naively tried absolutely everything to find a "cure". It's a very cruel disease.

I'm glad you were able to hold her and comfort her. Sending you hugs and healing thoughts...

brianne


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So so sorry for your loss. My heart crys with you. RIP sweet Juniper.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Rest in peace, sweet baby, rest in peace....xoxxoxo


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------

